# Lion Chief Universal controler



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

I see Lionel now has #6-83071 Universal Controller coming. Were you only need this to independently control all your LionChief's.
Anyone else hear of this?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They talked about it at the spring York meet. I believe the plan is to control three different engines from one remote. It will also program to the specific engine, so you can control any three different engines. I suspect it may have a problem with two identical engines of the same model as they respond to he same codes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

From an earlier thread, Lee was able to run 2 identical NW2's from either of their remotes when coupled together.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

I believe your right Gunrunner. Reading the pre-order it says "program and run as easy as accessing engine 1-2 or 3"
Price is reasonable. 38.99 for the controller. Help with those lost or broken.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

This should be a very nice addition.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

What I'm curious about if it will do Lionchief and Lionchief plus engines in S and O gauge?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm almost certain that it's only for LC+ locomotives, that's what was said in the spring at York.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Are the lionchief controllers any better then a few years ago? Its a great idea but the cheap controller that came with my set turned me away. Don't say it GRJ, I know I'll set up the legacy stuff soon


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's very similar, but they work fine. The LC+ controller has a few more functions, but it's pretty similar to the LC controller.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm thinking about picking up a Flyerchief S gauge Polar express set. The engine and cars look more like the scale O gauge version than the 0-27 RTR set.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> Are the lionchief controllers any better then a few years ago? Its a great idea but the cheap controller that came with my set turned me away. Don't say it GRJ, I know I'll set up the legacy stuff soon


I don't think so. There is a big difference in both electronics and quality of construction between LC and LC+. The Lionchief Plus controllers seem to be durable and strong, although I have heard that a ham-fisted twist of the knob too-hard in either direction can apparently break it. I've had no problem with mine. 

I plan to get one of these universal remotes, entirely as a replacement/backup in case any of mine fail. I now have ten LC+ locos and run up to six at a time and I leave the remotes in place when I operate my locos, as show here (photo taken when there were only nine of them).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think Lee has embraced the LC+ concept in a very large way!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh yes! So far ten of them have given me in every case all I wanted from Legacy (really good control of low speeds with good pulling power) but at much less cost, and with far less equipment assembly and programming effort and installation hassle than the one Legacy system I briefly had nine years ago. Hard not to love it. 

Just wish Lionel offered it as an option (switch underneath) on its Legacy stuff.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We have to get something for all the extra money we spend on Legacy engines Lee, can't put it all into LC+!


----------



## mark d (Mar 11, 2012)

From what I read, the new controller will operate most of the LC train sets and the LC plus engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We heard differently, but from that page, you may be right, it appears they do state LC and LC+. That's a good thing! 

I notice they removed that description from the website, a search at Lionel now turns up nothing!


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

It appears Lee is living outside the intended audience of LC or LC+. Lionel expected big time operators to stay with Legacy and developed LC for the small customers. By introducing the 1-3 universal remote Lionel is recognizing the flaw to LC is needing to have a remote for each engine. Still it appears Lionel does not think the LC customer will own or operate more than 3 at a time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's easy to swap engines in the 1-3 Universal Remote, so I think Lee will be fine.


----------



## mark d (Mar 11, 2012)

For small to average layouts running up to three trains, this universal remote is the way to go for me. The only thing missing on the remote is a switch to operate the turnouts. I believe Lionel will eventually come out with this feature. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wouldn't hold your breath for remote switching. They'd have to also have LionChief remote switches, I don't see them going that way. The command switches we now have are TMCC based.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's easy to swap engines in the 1-3 Universal Remote, so I think Lee will be fine.


I hope so, what the original description said is that the remote senses the locos - up to three- operating on the layout and syncs with them. I'm not sure that would work or what it would do if I had more than three operating, but I'll find out.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

On the "Notch Six" podcast for the Lionel catalog they talked about the universal remote for LC+. I don't have any Lion chief, but that can change as prices go higher....


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm almost certain that it's only for LC+ locomotives, that's what was said in the spring at York.


Catalog says LC and LC+ and S. Was looking at it last night.


----------

